

Cyclist Spontaneously Combusts (?!): "a flaming human torch cycling along the road" - MikeCapone
http://www.treehugger.com/files/2008/03/cyclist-spontaneous-combustion-poland.php

======
ebukys
If I could pick any way to die, this would be it...positively legendary.

